# Rondine Recording



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I had a ticket for La Rondine, a few weeks ago, and unfortunately couldn't go due to illness. But I read that it's one of Puccini's "most tuneful" operas. Does anyone here have a recording of it that they just adore? Please understand, I'm not looking for consensus favorites - I'm looking for a CD set that YOU love to death. Thanks.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know that I love it to death, but I have the Maazel recording with Te Kanawa, Domingo, Nucci, and Mariana Nicolesco and find it reasonably appealing.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't have any CD versions that I love to death, but I like both these DVDs very much.



















I think the first one has the edge for great charm and beauty, unless you are a particular fan of Draculette, in which case get the second.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

^I actually prefer the one with Draculette (even with Alagna, urgh), although the one from WNO isn't bad either.

I have the Pappano recording with Draculette and (former) hubby, and it's not bad, although I'm not crazy about it. I do have my eye on the recording with Moffo, though.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't really love things to death I'm afraid.
Also I'm not that keen on Puccini,but I'm very keen on "La Rondine".
The one that does it for me is the Anna Moffo RCA with Daniele Barioni,Mario Sereni,Piero Di Palma and Graziella Sciutti. cond:Francesco Molinari Praddelli.
I've always thought that Ms.Moffo has been underrated in some quarters.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It seems a surprisingly under-recorded work, most are already mentioned. I will definitely have to see about getting Moffo's recording, she had a beautiful voice.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

quack said:


> It seems a surprisingly under-recorded work, most are already mentioned. I will definitely have to see about getting Moffo's recording, she had a beautiful voice.


That's not all she had beautiful !


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

moody said:


> I don't really love things to death I'm afraid.
> Also I'm not that keen on Puccini,but I'm very keen on "La Rondine".
> The one that does it for me is the Anna Moffo RCA with Daniele Barioni,Mario Sereni,Piero Di Palma and Graziella Sciutti. cond:Francesco Molinari Praddelli.
> I've always thought that Ms.Moffo has been underrated in some quarters.


Moffo always scares me a little bit - she was SO good in Sonnambula, and everything else I've ever got with her in it just did nothing for me. But I think I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------

